# Would like to move to LA from Perth Australia



## Dream Big (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone know where to start as we would like to move from Australia to LA!
We are from Uk but have lived in Aus for 10 years and were dual citizens!
We are both skilled in marketing, my husband is on TV and is a sales director! I have a real estate business from home
We don't really want to start a business in LA, which appears to be the only way in!

Any advise anyone???


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Can your husband make an intercompany transfer to US branch/HQ?

You might also try diversity lottery as Aus citizens.


----------



## porp0i5e (May 6, 2012)

Unfortunately diversity lottery is based on your country of birth, not country of citizenship, so would need to check eligibility based on where you were born. If you have approx $US600k that you are willing to invest you could look at an EB-5 visa option also. Otherwise a non immigrant business visa or finding a US employer to sponsor you would be the only way.


----------



## Lewisuk85 (Jul 2, 2012)

It may be easier to apply for a Canadian VISA, They're not as strict and you should be able to access the US. I dont know the details of it im afraid, someone looked into it and said it was possible.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Lewisuk85 said:


> It may be easier to apply for a Canadian VISA, They're not as strict and you should be able to access the US. I dont know the details of it im afraid, someone looked into it and said it was possible.


Be so kind to advise you can confirm with official links. Rumors based on rumors are just that - rumors.


----------

